# Skull soaps/ Help Please



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I made these skull soaps and am looking for a clever way to wrap them so I can give them as gifts at my Halloween Bash this year. In case anyone is interested I used pour and mold soap, heated 6 squares of it in the microwave for 40 seconds, added some fragrace oil and poured it into a silicone ice cube tray. They took about 40 minutes to harden completely so I could pop them out of the tray. I have ordered a bat tray, a pumpkin tray and a witch's hat tray and will be playing with those once they arrive. This really makes a quick easy gift.







I would love some creative packaging ideas.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

So cute! I guess I would package them with celephane and raffia ribbon. You could even put several on a soap dish and then wrap.


----------



## CalgEerie (Aug 30, 2010)

If you go to michaels or a dollar store with a lot of craft items you can find small cardboard boxes that look like hat boxes that would be cool for the skulls. For the pumpkins I'd make little picket fences to make it look like a pumpkin patch, and for the bats I'd make little houses with a roof and open walls (gazebo style) and I'd hang each bat from the "rafters". Just my thoughts on it, cool party favors by the way! You may want to think of making a few of each or all of one kind unscented though a lot of people don't react well to the scents, just a suggestion.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I decided to wrap the skulls in white netting and tied it with a glittery black bow.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

That is pretty! I would love to receive those in an invite, or as a prize. GREAT JOB


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Cool soap and wrapping, it looks it would be a fun item to receive.


----------

